

Cool It! - moog
http://www.economist.com/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10795585

======
cawel
I just found my first typo ever in an article from The Economist! That's a
once in a lifetime :) Notice the missing second 't' in "petabytes"?

"Project Kittyhawk, as it is called, would link several thousand Blue Gene
computers together to form a system with more than 60m processing cores and
room to store 32 petabyes of data."

Candy to my eyes.

